# ?'s for boehr and anyone else that can anser



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

No doubt what you are seeing is a rye planting that has grown to seed. For those that have not seen it before it looks like golden wheat during this time of year, stands about 4 feet tall. Lots of 1 to 20 acres parcels planted rye around northern Michigan some deep in on state lands. Thats a good percentage of what Wildlife Projects plant around this area, rye is about the only thing that will take hold in sandy soils around here.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Ya, thanks guys. Do deer eat rye, that is the question. If so, i am hopefully going to be having some big deer next year


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

No they don't eat the stuff you are seeing right now, they love the new green growth every spring/summer in these plots, but over time weeds/grasses will over take this open area. Until replanting. If you plant a parcel this year it will stay a green rye grass but the next summer it seeds itself, the stuff you are seeing right now. Now there is differences in annual and perennial rye grass too, but I'm no expert so I can't go there. I can just tell you what I see with my small rye areas that I plant. I can tell you this, those fields sure do attract wildlife, more in the spring, but now deer will browse around the edges as other good grasses will grow within them. This year planted fields(if you can find them) sure do attract deer and grouse.


----------

